# إستخراج الأحداثيات



## Yousef Sallam (25 أبريل 2011)

هذا الليسب لإستخراج الأحداثيات فى ملف txt بالإضافه الى وضعها فى جدول على الرسم :
بعد تحميل الليسب يطلب الأتى فى سطر الأوامر
1- اختيار اسم ومكان حفظ ملف الـ txt
2- رقم البدايه للترقيم المسلسل على الرسم والجدول و ملف الـ txt 
3- إرتفاع النص
4- نقطة اعلى يسار الجدول
5- التقاط النقطه الاولى
ثم التاليه ... الخ


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mazen khanfer (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اللسب يرتب نقاط الاحداثيات بشكل غير صحيح في ملف التخزين


----------



## Yousef Sallam (13 مايو 2011)

الليسب شغال و مجرب 
حاول تشغله مره تانيه


----------



## talan77 (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## ENG_KAMAL.K (21 مايو 2011)

كيف اخد النقط من الاوتوكاد يا طيب


----------



## ahmed wahed (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس كان فى سؤال هو اليسب لما بيتحمل على الكاد ونقفل ونفتح الكاد ونجى نكتب نفس الامر مبيظهرش اى حاجة بضطر كل اما اشتغل على الكاد احمل اليسب ياريت لو فى افادة عن الموضوع دة


----------



## كبل (22 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين
*مشكور يا اخى*​
​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخي لسيب مفيد جدا


----------



## semsem101 (24 مايو 2011)

ما هو امر استدعاء الليسب


----------



## semsem101 (24 مايو 2011)

تم الحل مشكور
وليسب اكثر من رائع


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## حميد الحمد (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## snap 10 (8 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## م/ محمود الشريف (31 يناير 2015)

اخى الكريم يوجد كثير من الليسبات لا تعمل على اتوكاد 2014

برجاء التوضيح هل يتم تعديل خصاءص الليسب ام ماذا 
وجذاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_90_a (4 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (27 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## egilany (9 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzasirri (10 مارس 2016)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## bilaltablat (8 يناير 2020)

Merciii


----------

